# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Жизнь полный мрак.

## Сашаа

Выхода нет...

----------


## Aly

Один всё же есть...

----------


## Сашаа

Парень подумал что он карлосон и вышел в окно.Если о таком выходе вы говорите, я видел это уже,парень выбросился
из окна и пару минут мучений,а потом все.Я видел смерть, я раньше говорил что не боюсь,а сейчас
я так не думаю.Выхода нет...и самое страшное от Смерти не спастись и не договориться.Вы Смерть
на форуме в романтизм какой-то превратили.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Выхода нет...


 Если есть вход, значит должен быть выход )

----------


## Aly

> Парень подумал что он карлосон и вышел в окно.Если о таком выходе вы говорите, я видел это уже,парень выбросился
> из окна и пару минут мучений,а потом все.Я видел смерть, я раньше говорил что не боюсь,а сейчас
> я так не думаю.Выхода нет...и самое страшное от Смерти не спастись и не договориться.Вы Смерть
> на форуме в романтизм какой-то превратили.


 Раз смерть для вас не выход, то что вы забыли вообще на таком форуме?
Меняйтесь сами, меняйте свою жизнь - вот вам и выход. Человек многое может, главное захотеть. А что вы еще хотите услышать здесь? Целых два решения. Жить дальше или всё закончить.
А если вы не хотите хотя бы попробовать что-то изменить в своей жизни, то за вас этого никто не сделает.

----------


## microbe

*Сашаа*, влюбись в какую-нибудь девушку или женщину и тогда жизнь снова зацветёт. Я вот сам не думал что так со мной может произойти снова, но вдруг влюбился и не знаю что со мной, как пацан ей Богу хотя мне уже почти 35-лет.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> *Сашаа*, влюбись в какую-нибудь девушку или женщину и тогда жизнь снова зацветёт. Я вот сам не думал что так со мной может произойти снова, но вдруг влюбился и не знаю что со мной, как пацан ей Богу хотя мне уже почти 35-лет.


 Поздравляю! Это хорошее чувство, я надеюсь любовь с помидорами у вас не завянет и не принесёт новых проблем.

----------


## microbe

> Поздравляю! Это хорошее чувство, я надеюсь любовь с помидорами у вас не завянет и не принесёт новых проблем.


 Я снова один, уже не надеюсь найти новую любовь. С одной стороны я не стабильный в плане семейной жизни, то есть для чего мне портить жизнь девушке. Лучше буду один до своего часа-X.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Мрак - это то, во что мы хотим погрузится. Это наше состояние на данный момент. Я опускалась на такие глубины мироздания, что вам и не снилось. Было ощущение полного погружения во тьму. И там, поверьте, обычному человеку мало шансов просуществовать, не потеряв разум. Тьма окутывает, и ты уже не понимаешь, где находишься. Я неоднократно погружалась в эту яму, пытаясь понять, что за этой стеной.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Ну и что такого, когда потеряем рассудок или возможность ощущать себя, осознавать мир вокруг себя? Этож хорошо и аналогично смерти. Так что мрак может быть для когото отдохновением от неудачной жизни.

----------


## tempo

Фенексь, ты прям как Шри Ауробиндо, который тоже погружался в чёрные глубины, находя там чёррное ядро  )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я так давно ждала, когда ты выскажешься) Серьезно, прям , как он?) Давай поговорим об этом?)

----------


## tempo

Я думаю, он действительно что-то нащупал там. Но рассказывать о таких вещах понятно вряд ли можно. Можно покружить вокруг, указывая на.

(сейчас только прочитал твой ник по буковкам. синтезатор произносит его как Феникс :Smile:  )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> (сейчас только прочитал твой ник по буковкам. синтезатор произносит его как Феникс )


 Произносится, как Феникс, и что? Что сказать то этим хотел?)

----------


## tempo

Фенекс ) Господь тя помилуй, с помощию аватаров Его, тут проповедующих )
Вспомни ЭТУ жизнь, а не прошлую ) у тебя были претензии к неверному прочтению твоего ника, и вот - опа! - я осознал прегрешение своЕ, и каюси ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Фенекс ) Господь тя помилуй, с помощию аватаров Его, тут проповедующих )
> Вспомни ЭТУ жизнь, а не прошлую ) у тебя были претензии к неверному прочтению твоего ника, и вот - опа! - я осознал прегрешение своЕ, и каюси ))


 Ну хорошо хоть анимацию горящей свечи не выкладываешь и святой водицей на монитор не брызжешь) А на церковнославянский переходишь, чтобы сильнее проняло?) 
Да какие у меня к тебе претензии, о чем ты) Ты мне кармически не обязан)

----------


## tempo

Фенекс!!! ) спасибо за новый вариант "иди на..." - "ты мне кармически не обязан" )
Как любитель замысловатых ругательств, я обязательно использую его при случае ))

----------

